# A few of mine...



## NORG (Jan 4, 2006)

(l-r) A cobalt Davis and Lawrence Cod Liver Oil, Cornflower blue Radway's, Wilson's Cramp and Pain Reliever, pontilled Mclanes American Worm Specific.


----------



## NORG (Jan 4, 2006)

JB Butler beer...


----------



## atticmint (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice Bottles. Any of those all Canadian?
 Do you find lots out there on the rock?
   Kev


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm liking that Mclanes.[]


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice finds norg. i really like the davis and the butler.


----------



## NORG (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments.

 atticmint - I think the Davis and Lawrence and the Wilson's are possibly Canadian, the RRR and Mclanes are American, and the Butler is English. And yes, I have found many good bottles here over the years, there could be very old stuff too since there have been Europeans here for a thousand years or more. Also there are a lot of prehistoric artifacts to be found. 

 Rob


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

A few labeled ones...a BIMAL fruit syrup, a salad oil, but missing its neck[], Yager's Camphor Liniment and two pickle/food jars.


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

More labeled ones...a Black and White whiskey, Buring's Tonic Wine, Prosferine Tonic Wine(made by L. Rose who also made Rose's Lime Juice), BH fruit Syrup.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 5, 2006)

NORG...

 Sure looks awful cold outside your window... BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR[&:]
 Can you get much diggin done?? What's the best time of the year for you
  to find stuff?[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Wayne - Yep, its pretty cold up here, but it was good digging (no frost or snow) up until December 28. I usually do most digging during the summer. 

 Rob


----------



## atticmint (Jan 5, 2006)

Great bottles Rob []  I was in St. John's back in 1980. Beautiful scenery and lots of great history.
   Kev


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Kev.


----------



## NORG (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's another: a pontilled Wishford/W. Dredge with flared lip...


----------



## NORG (Feb 9, 2006)

a Demi...


----------



## NORG (Feb 9, 2006)

Poisons (cobalt and aqua ones are BIM)...


----------

